# Forum Home Renovation Landscaping, Gardening & Outdoors  Is this a claret ash?

## Danos

Hi 
We planted what was supposed to be a claret ash in the front courtyard about 8 years ago.  The tree has started to grow quite but with a fairly large trunk diameter and root system that is lifting pavers about 6m away.  The tree seems bigger than most the other street planted claret ash trees (I assume) in the area.  I am wondering if someone can help confirm the tree ID.  I am considering cutting it down and replanting if the it keeps getting bigger but would like to confirm the species first. 
My tree on the left.  Tree from main street of Margaret River on right (which I assume is a claret ash).

----------


## Moondog55

It looks like the standard Fraxinus to me rather than the "Raywood" cultivar, funny I thoought all Fraxinus were a declared weed species in WA. I wish they were here in Victoria, in my street they are causing immense and expensive damage to the roads, gutters and storm water drainage because they have such vigorous and aggressive root systems

----------


## Marc

The only claret I know is from Bordeaux ...  :Smilie:

----------

